# My first DIY dual tank stand build



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

I built my first "dual" stand build. Top holds a 55g tank that I use as a grow out tank. Bottom holds a 30g breeder tank. Just used 2x4 for framing, no need to paint it as it's in my basement.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Very nice. Is that a custom air pump-powered filter made out of a soda bottle?


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes it is. Filled with K1, great benficial bacteria housing. Also have one attached to the sponge filter in the 30g tank.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Since it's in a basement it is in more need of paint than if upstairs. Humidity is higher in basements and will cause warping and deterioration in unprotected wood. There does not seem to be any cross bracing visible. If there is none, the stand will begin to lean and the decorative verticals by the bottom tank could break the tank's glass.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

There is cross bracing on top and bottom, and I run a dehumidifier in my basement during spring and summer months, so no need to worry about humidity. I've a similar stand that's been in the basement for years without issues. Thanks though.


----------

